# Ridgid k7500



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey guys, been a While since I've posted, glad to still see a lot of the same familiar names. I'm looking to add another main line machine. I'm considering a k7500 and am looking for some real world feed back. I've been searching the Internet and there is some posts and info but not a ton. I know many love Spartan, and I'm not doubting their machines, but the support just isn't there in my area. I like my local supplier to be able to back me when I need something. I've seen some say the 7500 is right there with a 1065. I'm a 5/8" inner core cable guy, and plan to use the same on the next one. So what's your thoughts or comparisons? Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've used a K-7500 for a long time and I really like the machine.

But I like it with 11/16" hollow core cable...


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Why the 11/16 and why hollow core?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't have a bad word to say about the K7500. I'd buy one over a 1065 tomorrow. They only reason why I personally switched to a DM175 was the ability to swap between 5/8 and 3/4 drums. My mechanic still has the 7500 on his truck. He likes it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> Why the 11/16 and why hollow core?


We have a good number of housetraps in this area and it goes through them rather nicely...

I'm also quite well in tune with my machine and the cables so I'll get close to 2 years out of them...

One thing about drum machines is they aren't a high speed sissy saw on noodles...

They are a brute force stiff cable, that you jam into the roots stopping the blade, let it load the cable with a bunch of turns, then you haul back on it freeing it, let it spin wild, and then plunge it back into the roots shredding them into oblivion...

If you are in tune with your machine and cable you will do very well...

The inner core not only makes it a bit stiff for the house traps but it also limits the loading...

I consider the 5/8" to be too weak for the application...

The Magnum cable also loads too fast limiting the loading...

If we didn't have housetraps I'd consider trying 3/4" hollow core...


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Got ya. We don't have many house traps in my area, but I know what you are saying. I've used 5/8 for the past 10 years or so, and have gotten pretty well connected to it. I like being able to load 150' in one drum when needed. I agree, I would not try to whoop a 6" root infested line with it. I also have a cart Jetter and an excavator that gets most of the heavy sewer work. My main line machine gets things flowing and camera ready to make a decision on the next steps. Thanks for the info, these are the "real" reviews I'm looking for.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> We have a good number of housetraps in this area and it goes through them rather nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is something all inexperienced drain guys should read and understand. Well said Red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> This is something all inexperienced drain guys should read and understand. Well said Red.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I should add one thing....

*If you are in tune with your machine and cable you will do very well...

If you aren't you will end up at best with a kinked cable flipped in the drum,

and at worst a kinked cable outside of the drum wrapped around you possibly causing injury or, even death...*



*Only a trained professional should use these powerful machines...*


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

That's a good point, and I would add, a sectional machine is much easier for beginners to use in my experience. You can still f some s up with a k60, but not like you can with a fast auto feeding drum machine.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm more of a sled guy but the k7500 is definetly better than the 1065. Weight makes no difference to me I can hump any machine up and down stairs all day long, but the k7500 is lighter and more importantly more narrow. There's been quite a few restrooms with narrow doors and I wind up with 10' of cable between the flange and the 1065. Better drum design for splatter control is another advantage the k7500 has. No god awful  Chinese break motor is another factor. Also the cast aluminum power feeder mount for the 1065 is a major weak point. The aluminum drum on the 1065 warps easily but if you're careful that won't be a major concern. I honestly hate the damn thing but the American 3/4 horse capacitor start motor on mine makes it bearable.

For 5/8 I like the speedrooter 91 (3/4 horse upgrade) better than the k7500. I absolutely love the duracable dm30 though. The dm30 and dm55 are honestly the best sewer machines money can buy IMO.

For what your wanting to do it may be worth checking into the k6200. Though I doubt it's as good of a machine as the dm30.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I've always been interested in the sled type. I just can't get past the larger foot print. Things can get tight around here in basements or what not. If course that same foot print taking up a bit more room on the truck. What is the real advantage of a sled in your opinion?

Hey, red what brand 11/16 do you prefer? And how it does it match up to the ridgid anchor cable, or do you replace that also?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Maybe I should add one thing....
> 
> *If you are in tune with your machine and cable you will do very well...
> 
> ...


Red I have had all 3 happen and have run the machine all my life. It has broke my hand twice.
1st time I was smarter than my dad
2nd time just careless


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I've always been interested in the sled type. I just can't get past the larger foot print. Things can get tight around here in basements or what not. If course that same foot print taking up a bit more room on the truck. What is the real advantage of a sled in your opinion?
> 
> Hey, red what brand 11/16 do you prefer? And how it does it match up to the ridgid anchor cable, or do you replace that also?


It's a bit custom...

I use Duracable with the threaded ends and a C1 Chuck...

I've also changed out the anchor cable and am using a 20-25' length of cable as the anchor...

It's a bit tight in the drum but it gives a lot of extra strength when you are hitting something hard out close to the end of the 100' cable. It also gives me the ability to use some of that anchor cable to reach out a little bit extra and touch something...:thumbup:

We charge extra to get into a second drum, but to me the amount we charge isn't worth the task, so reaching out to 110' or so, on one cable is something I like to be able to do...:yes:

Easy enough to obtain them...
I picked up a lifetime supply years ago, when I was at RR from all the new guys kinking the snot out of a new cable and throwing it away...
I was the first guy to dumpster dive and grab it to cut out the kinks and make up 3 or 4 anchor cables out of them...:laughing:

I've got a bunch of them in my garage still...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Red I have had all 3 happen and have run the machine all my life. It has broke my hand twice.
> 1st time I was smarter than my dad
> 2nd time just careless


Yep! All it takes is a moment of inattention and "Doom on Me" can happen...

But from a production standpoint being able to get in and out of a finished/unfinished basement with a single trip, the containment of mess inside the drum, and a fast trip in and out of the line is hard to beat from a production standpoint...

With the power of the machine I also don't have to play the game of opening a hole, then additional passes to a finish cutter...

I go right to the biggest blade possible for the line and a 1 pass drain cleaning. Most of the time it works...


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I've always been interested in the sled type. I just can't get past the larger foot print. Things can get tight around here in basements or what not. If course that same foot print taking up a bit more room on the truck. What is the real advantage of a sled in your opinion?


They break down into 2 pieces in seconds. I could get the dm30 into most crawlspaces. They are more stable when cleaning the line. The wheels put the machine higher off the ground. Larger drums means more capacity. Cable is easier to push and pull. You can set them upright to put the machine closer to overhead cleanouts/vents. Foot switch is attatched near the front of the machine instead of by the motor so it doesn't have to go around the drum and let's you do more dangerous chit. I'm sure there's more I'm missing.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

My grandfather lost a finger running an old Marco machine trying to clear a mainline at an eight unit apartment complex.

The cable grabbed his glove and twisted his pinky finger off, he stopped the machine. Wrapped his hand in is shirt and finished the job.

I still own that Marco machine,but it doesn't get use these days haha


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> They break down into 2 pieces in seconds. I could get the dm30 into most crawlspaces. They are more stable when cleaning the line. The wheels put the machine higher off the ground. Larger drums means more capacity. Cable is easier to push and pull. You can set them upright to put the machine closer to overhead cleanouts/vents. Foot switch is attatched near the front of the machine instead of by the motor so it doesn't have to go around the drum and let's you do more dangerous chit. I'm sure there's more I'm missing.



If they made a left distributor arm, I'd probably buy a sled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

The K7500 is a great machine, my favorite mainline machine (other than my jetter). We have a ton of 6" clay tile, the K7500 hasnt let me down.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

whats with the direction of distributor arms ? why does it matter left or right ? am i missing something ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

A left distributor arm will cause the cable to pull back into the machine when under tension, a right arm will cause the cable to push out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> A left distributor arm will cause the cable to pull back into the machine when under tension, a right arm will cause the cable to push out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post a pic of these arms???imy drain cleaning knowledge is lacking compared to you guys:yes::yes::laughing::laughing:"mans got to his limitations"


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sparky said:


> Can you post a pic of these arms???imy drain cleaning knowledge is lacking compared to you guys:yes::yes::laughing::laughing:"mans got to his limitations"



I believe Duracables catalog has illustrations. I should add that it's not just the arm, but how the cable is anchored into the drum. A left arm has the cable entering the drum in a counterclockwise manner, clockwise for a right arm. All Spartans, Ridgid 3800,6200,7500 and Duracable DM175,150,138 are examples of left arm. All Mytana, Duracable sleds, Gorlitz, Kenway, and Generals are examples of right arms. 

I may have the clockwise/counter backwards. I'm trying to envision it but it's giving me a headache. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Does roto Rooter own or make duracable ?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Does roto Rooter own or make duracable ?


Yes.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> Yes.


thanks ! so are these the machines that every roto franchise uses ? so gorlitz is basically a clone ?


----------

